# Mylan UK Pharma Aromasin



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Just wanted to check if anyone has used these, i take it they are Pharma Grade Generics.

One of my sources has these and also UGL but im leaning more towards these Mylan one's.

Thanks.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Found this on the Mylan pharmaceuticals website;

Exemestane FC Tablets

Strength Pack Size Presentation Livery

25 mg 30 Blister Mylan

So if they are legit from your source like in original blister packs I would say they are all good. I haven't used this pharmacy but I normally go for pharma generics for ancillaries and PCT and UG for gear.


----------

